# glass table top support?



## sunnybob (22 Sep 2019)

What would be the best way of stopping a large oval glass top from sliding off of the 4 legs that support it?
Silicone or rubber pads?
just silicone it to the wood?
any other options please.


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2019)

Glass Top Suction Pads

*Such as These*


----------



## sunnybob (22 Sep 2019)

Chas, where from? I can only find them in usa and china


----------



## ColeyS1 (22 Sep 2019)

Click on the ' such as these' part in Chas's reply. I just searched on ebay




Then realised he'd posted a link.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (22 Sep 2019)

I didnt see the first link, I've mentioned on several occasions I cant easily see the faded blue used a lot on this site.

I would prefer something that was invisible looking down through the glass top, but if all else fails, this might be the answer. i dont really want to fix the top permanently.
Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan S (22 Sep 2019)

Bob
How about making your own silicone pads out of total clear polymer silicone....make a small sheet of the stuff up and then cut to correct size.
Ive used it to join glass...its clear.

Jonathan 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (22 Sep 2019)

I'm experimenting with silicone right now. How did you make yours?


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2019)

tile cement :twisted:


----------



## sunnybob (22 Sep 2019)

No. the glass will rest on 4 bubinga legs. I need clear. I wondered about just resting it on, but that worries me cos the glass is 1.5 m x 0.75 m.


----------



## Trevanion (22 Sep 2019)

I've used self-adhesive, clear glass "bumpers" before, It's surprising how well they hold the glass from slipping for just being 4 pieces of round rubber. 

You buy them in a variety of sizes in sheets off amazon and the like but not sure where'd you find them in Cyprus.


----------



## Jonathan S (22 Sep 2019)

Bob, I've never made a sheet myself.....but its what I would do in your situation......a waxed piece of melanine with a couple of 3mm formers to make up the thickness of the the sheet, the squeeze out the polymer between the formers and then trowel it out with soapy water.....when dry remove and cut to size...


Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (22 Sep 2019)

Google 'clear rubber feet' or adhesive etc etc Bob. My pc has imploded and I'm currently doing a full os install otherwise I'd post better link.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adhesive-Rubbe ... 8855&psc=1
Cheers fella.
Chris

Ed. Stupid phone browsing. Just seen Trevanion's post.... :roll:


----------



## AndyT (22 Sep 2019)

sunnybob":192ws07h said:


> I didnt see the first link, I've mentioned on several occasions I cant easily see the faded blue used a lot on this site.



Lurching off topic for a moment in an attempt to be helpful... That blue colour isn't set by the site - it's the default colour for an unvisited link settable by you, in your browser. You can adjust it to whatever suits you, your display, your eyesight, your lighting conditions.

Exactly how to change it will depend on what you are using (Firefox, Safari, Edge, Chrome, Internet Explorer, Opera etc) but if you look in the Settings or Options menu you should find settings for Appearance which will include Colours. If you get stuck, start a new thread in General Chat and I'm sure some of the really helpful proper tech guys on here will talk you through it.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Sep 2019)

Andy
Thanks for the tips.
I use opera.
I've just found lots of options I didnt know I had.
But I am a complete failure with computer software and couldnt find anything like Appearances. Maybe its because I am using an old laptop running vista.
My only colour problem is with the paler shades of blue, in my eyes it turns to grey / light black and i just dont notice the link.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Sep 2019)

Jonathan S":2pwy4305 said:


> Bob
> How about making your own silicone pads out of total clear polymer silicone....make a small sheet of the stuff up and then cut to correct size.
> Ive used it to join glass...its clear.
> 
> ...



I used to make aquariums, clear silicone is no stranger to me :lol: :lol: 
I had a play yesterday with some grey silicone as it was all I had.
Got a very pleasing 4 mm thick sheet. =D> =D> =D> 

But the grey shows too much through the glass so i've been out and bought some clear sanitary sealant and am waiting till the morning to see the result.


----------



## novocaine (23 Sep 2019)

hot glue.

seriously. 
form a bead round the top of your leg, let it cool. place glass on top. acts like silicone, stops it moving about. doesn't take for ever to dry, isn't fixed in place but has enough stiction. 

also, adds another use for hot glue.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Sep 2019)

My hot glue doesnt dry clear. Its a milky grey. If the clear silicone doesnt work i might give it a try.


----------



## novocaine (23 Sep 2019)

your silicone is going to look the same.  


you can buy (although I think perhaps not in Cyprus) crystal clear hot glue if it's any help.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Sep 2019)

tomorrow will tell 8)


----------



## memzey (23 Sep 2019)

Looks good bob =D> Pauline will be pleased!


----------



## sunnybob (23 Sep 2019)

She's definitely impressed :shock: but we have nowhere to put this, it will have to go up for sale soon as its done.


----------



## sunnybob (24 Sep 2019)

good and bad news with the silicone.
The grey was made first and it came out perfect, smooth and even.
The clear was not so good as you can see. But i know what I did wrong.
The grey nozzle was cut wide and gave a nice slug sized line that I coiled around like a catherine wheel.
The clear came out of an uncut nozzle, all squiggly, so I overlaid it all several times to (try) to get an even layer. 
I'll do it again today with a wider nozzle.


----------



## gmgmgm (24 Sep 2019)

Something else you could try Bob is "nano tape". It's a reasonably thick clear plastic tape, which is sticky (without adhesive) but peels off easily. The claims seem magical, but I'm using it to stick signs to walls etc, and it should just peel off.

It *looks* optically clear, and a small piece in each corner would work like bumper dots but would hold the glass on pretty darned well.

Lots of suppliers on ebay etc. (but no guarantees about delivery to Cyprus!).


----------



## sunnybob (24 Sep 2019)

Never heard of that before, but it looks so good I've ordered some.
Thanks very much. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## novocaine (24 Sep 2019)

I've been looking at nano tape for a while but never been able to get over the claims. hearing an actual user make comment means I now need to give it a try. 

thanks for that.


----------

